# 'Eavy metal edge paint set, yay!! And basing goodies



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

So I for one am over the moon about this new 'eavy metal set, the ones they released last year were brilliant, I loved the brushes which I now use all the time and loved even more the book.

And I for one was hoping for lighter paints which weren't dry compounds, which is exactly what is in this plus there is a new brush and a mini guide.

As well in the new releases are all the different basing sets, the under-empire, northern wastes, death worlds and badlands, now to be honest I think the are looking a bit sparse compared to the other sets, but I can't comment at the minute given there aren't many pictures of them at the moment, but at least the option is now there for more variety on bases, I'm loving the crystals which will look great with necron armies, and I'm thinking the mushrooms would look good on zombies.

So what are your thoughts, I;m definitely getting the 'eavy metal set but what about you?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the idea but the colors are all but useless for most armies...... Plus i don't think my Guard, Vampires or Heresy Death guard can use any of those so i might be a bit one sided. If they release a Red,White,Bone and Grey wave i think they would sell better then baby blue =/


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm of a similar opinion, sadly I don't think I could use these colours. I'd love the damn brush though...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Boc said:


> I'm of a similar opinion, sadly I don't think I could use these colours. I'd love the damn brush though...


Im yet to see the brush in person so im holding judgement on it....I might be able to grab you one off the local kids that will be buying the set just for the paints  (its a set right...?)


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye, a set of paints that comes with a single brush


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup no problem then however i have been told over and over by the local painters that win stuff to go with Windsor and Newton series 7 over anything Gw puts out....And i am debating listening to that since every brush i buy from them falls apart pretty much the second i paint a line with it.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I think they woul work well, from a couple examples that I have seen, the blue is great for edge highlighting ultramarines or other blue things, and the flesh one seems to make skin really pop, but if it goes by any of the 'eavy metal stuff they released last year then me thinks around April they will be releasing them as proper paints


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So... they're basically charging you money for paints that are exactly the same as the paints you're already using, but lighter? As in, "we added some white for those of you too lazy to mix - now pay us money for it?".


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

What is it with the edge paint set!? Take away 15$ for the brush (assuming it's as good thus similarly priced as a Windsor&Newton one...), take away 5$ for the booklet (because, really, it's a 10-12 page booklet that shows that to paint an edge, you've got to paint on the edge of whatever you're painting) and I'm at 5.50$ a pot!? That's a full 25% more expensive that "normal" GW paints!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> So... they're basically charging you money for paints that are exactly the same as the paints you're already using, but lighter? As in, "we added some white for those of you too lazy to mix - now pay us money for it?".


Well to be honest that could be said of all paints as any colour can be mixed using a bit of another, your paying for ease and consistant colour and tone.
But I do agree it is a tad cheeky


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Yup no problem then however i have been told over and over by the local painters that win stuff to go with Windsor and Newton series 7 over anything Gw puts out....And i am debating listening to that since every brush i buy from them falls apart pretty much the second i paint a line with it.


All of 'Eavy Metal use W&N Series 7 brushes. I was about the only person who also used GW brushes for various things (like drybrushing and bases). 

Series 7 are your friends. When cared for properly, a single brush can take painting 8 hours a day, 5 days a week for months...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Well to be honest that could be said of all paints as any colour can be mixed using a bit of another, your paying for ease and consistant colour and tone.
> But I do agree it is a tad cheeky


Am I the only person who, when starting a new army, makes half a pot of "highlight" paint by mixing a quarter of a pot of the base colour with a quarter of a pot of white/bone?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sethis said:


> Am I the only person who, when starting a new army, makes half a pot of "highlight" paint by mixing a quarter of a pot of the base colour with a quarter of a pot of white/bone?



If you where, you are not anymore!!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> All of 'Eavy Metal use W&N Series 7 brushes


W&N = Winsor Newton?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Sethis said:


> So... they're basically charging you money for paints that are exactly the same as the paints you're already using, but lighter? As in, "we added some white for those of you too lazy to mix - now pay us money for it?".


Do you own more paints than black, White, Blue, Yellow, and Red? 

Then you're already doing this.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Boc said:


> W&N = Winsor Newton?


Yup there sexy brushes...im picking up a set of them soon


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Boc said:


> W&N = Winsor Newton?


Yes


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> Yup there sexy brushes...im picking up a set of them soon


A size 000 or 00 and a 1 and 2 is all you need. Go read my brush cleaning tutorial and take it to heart. Masters Brush Cleaner is a must. I discuss brush buying and cleaning on ep 31 or 32 of www.screamingheretic.com and www.merriartist.com is my place of choice for fine art supplies.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol Djinn I'm downloading the mp3... 5 hours to go -_- Many thanks though I'll check it out, looking at expanding from the crap ones I've currently got


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Boc, once I get set up in the new house want me to burn CDs of podcasts for you? 

Rapheal make some good brushes and i heard DiVinci does but the ones I bought were not impressive. I will personally stick with my series 7.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh hell yes I'd certainly be down for that.

In looking around, I saw good reviews for Rosemary & Co on the Wyrd forums. I picked up some for a fraction of the Series 7... I'll give these a go before dropping the W&N price, which is fairly significant for a brush haha


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> A size 000 or 00 and a 1 and 2 is all you need. Go read my brush cleaning tutorial and take it to heart. Masters Brush Cleaner is a must. I discuss brush buying and cleaning on ep 31 or 32 of www.screamingheretic.com and www.merriartist.com is my place of choice for fine art supplies.


Mine lasted months of hard, constant use and all I used to clean them was water. I just cleaned them frequently and thoroughly, and never let the paint get further up the brush than halfway...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Paint still gets in the ferul even if you wash the all the time due to the wicking action of the brush, a good cleaner such as masters helps pull it out and also help replace the natural oils that are stripped from the paints. 5 bucks for a good cleaner to save an sizable investment is well worth it. My series 7 are a couple years old now with a couple hundred hours of use on them. 

Boc a size 1 is only $11, you just spent $135 on a book  cheap shit.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd average 400-500 hours use on mine before they wore out* when painting for work (7hrs a day, 5 days a week, for 12 weeks on average), and that was just using water. 

I'm not saying don't use all the fancy stuff, I'm just saying Series 7 are quality brushes that will last you that long, even without the fancy stuff. 


*By 'wore out', I mean they got to a state where I'd start using them for basecoating and first few highlights only rather than the intricate stuff. They were still better than GW brushes at that point.:wink:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i make my own brushes using the nostril hairs of the native red squirrel,people think the red squirrel population in the uk is declining because of the grey squirrel, they are wrong,its the plucking that turns them grey!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot you were oncybe eavy metal team weren't you? That is some serious time on them. I love their brushes.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I hear the heavy metal brushes are REALLY nice, but honestly I'm not so into the idea of pastel highlights unless I'm working with near-pastel colors in the first place. :\ and since my army is going to be white/silver, it'd just be a waste of money.

ALSO: Tabby mentioned the series 7 brushes being the ones the 'eavy metal team actually use. So, really, if I want 'eavy metal brushes, I should buy W&N series 7 brushes


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Boc a size 1 is only $11, you just spent $135 on a book  cheap shit.


Lol this is sadly true. When the book finally got in, no one really understood why I was so excited to get it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You mean book 2? It's a beautiful book.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> I hear the heavy metal brushes are REALLY nice, but honestly I'm not so into the idea of pastel highlights unless I'm working with near-pastel colors in the first place. :\ and since my army is going to be white/silver, it'd just be a waste of money.


Yes they are, its pretty much the only brushes I use. I would use the series 7 from what I've heard but when I saw someone use it the brush head itself was short, even though it cam to a really nice point, what a like about the 'eavy metal ones are that the bristles a longer and make a more gradual point and I find it feels a lot more comfortable for detail things.

To be fair if I had seen this a few weeks ago I would have said this was pointless, but seeing a couple of paint guides some of the mixes they use to get really popping highlights are surprisingly pastel-like, much like these ones.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Nah, the second one isn't here yet.

You did manage to guilt me into it Djinn, I've got a 000 and 1 on the way (picked up the brush cleaner and some flow-aid as well). Thanks for the site recommendation!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The original one did actually show up? 

There are 2 types of series 7 brushes. Regular and short, my guess you saw someone using a short as the bristles on mine are a good length.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, it showed up 38 days after I initially ordered it, which means the replacement should be here in a week or two haha.

Ew... crap... not sure which I even bought to be honest :headbutt:


----------

